# اسباب علميه تثبت ان الولاد احسن من البنات



## KERO KINGOOO (8 فبراير 2006)

*اسباب علميه تثبت ان الولاد احسن من البنات*

*اسباب علميه باحته تثبت ان الولد أحسن من البنت
1:مكالمه التليفون بتنتهى فى 30 ثانيه مش زى البنات فى 3 ساعات
2: لقضاء 5 ايام أجازه بيحتاج شنطه هند باج صغيره مش زى البنات هيحتاج 5شنط 
3:عند تغير محطات التلفزيون مش لازم تتوقف عند كل مشهد فيه حد بيعيط
4:مش محتاج وهو خارج انه يشيل شنطه فيها حجات تافه مرايه وكريم ومشط
5:قدر ياخد دش ويكون جاهز فى 10 دقايق
6: أذا وصل عمره للثلاثين محدش حيقوله حاجه
7:أذا وصل عمره فوق الاربعين حيقولو عليه عازب
8:الشعر الابيض يعطيه شخصيه
9:لو حد راح حفله ولابس نفس لبسه حيبقى الموضوع عادى مش حيقول دى بنت تبته وبتقلدنى فى كل حاجه
10:مش محتاج يفتكر أعياد ميلاد أصحابه لانة عيشها مع اصحابى ايزى
__________________________________________________________
الستات فى الملعب 
المرأه فى سنه 18 بتكون زى فريق الكوره 22 واحد بيجرو وراها
المرأه فى سنه 28بتكون زى كوره السله 10 بيجرو وراها
المرأه فى سن 38 بتكون زى كوره الجولف واحد بس بيجرى وراها
المرأه فى سن 48 بتكون زى كره التنس كل واحد بيحدفها للتانى شويه
_________________________________________________________
دلع الستات
سن 1سنه : ياختى أسماله
سن3سنين : ياقموره
سن5سنين : ياكتكوته
سن10 سنين : ياقطوطه

سن 18 سنه : يابنت
سن20 سنه : ياعروسه
سن 25 سنه : ياحبيبه قلبى
سن 30 سنه: ياست
سن 35: يادلعادى
سن 40 سنه : ياوليه
سن45 سنه : انتى يابتاعه
سن 50 سنه : ياعجوزه
سن 60 سنه : ياكركوبه
سن 70 سنه : ياكهنه
سن 80 سنه : أنتى لسه عايشه
:t11: :t11: :t11: :t11: 
:t12: :t12: :t12: :t12:*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*يخربيتك رغم انك طولت لسانك حبتين بس حلوه 

بس كلمه فى ودنك قول على نفسك يرحمان يا رحيم مش هتتساب كنت طيب يبنى *


----------



## ezzzak (8 فبراير 2006)

KERO KINGOOO قال:
			
		

> *اسباب علميه باحته تثبت ان الولد أحسن من البنت
> 1:مكالمه التليفون بتنتهى فى 30 ثانيه مش زى البنات فى 3 ساعات
> 2: لقضاء 5 ايام أجازه بيحتاج شنطه هند باج صغيره مش زى البنات هيحتاج 5شنط
> 3:عند تغير محطات التلفزيون مش لازم تتوقف عند كل مشهد فيه حد بيعيط
> ...







يا شباب حد يجيب استماره عضويه للحزب لكيرو

عشان اثبت ولائه للحزب :999:


----------



## Coptic Man (9 فبراير 2006)

*


			
				KERO KINGOOO قال:
			
		


دلع الستات
سن 1سنه : ياختى أسماله
سن3سنين : ياقموره
سن5سنين : ياكتكوته
سن10 سنين : ياقطوطه

سن 18 سنه : يابنت
سن20 سنه : ياعروسه
سن 25 سنه : ياحبيبه قلبى
سن 30 سنه: ياست
سن 35: يادلعادى
سن 40 سنه : ياوليه
سن45 سنه : انتى يابتاعه
سن 50 سنه : ياعجوزه
سن 60 سنه : ياكركوبه
سن 70 سنه : ياكهنه
سن 80 سنه : أنتى لسه عايشه

:

أنقر للتوسيع...


عسل بامانه يا كيرو 

اكيد معانا كيرو في الحزب 

الصراحة انا فطست من الضحك 

اخ نسيت حماتي :smil4: 

ليه كده يا كيرو ايه التريقة دي حد يقول كده علي الستات :bud: 

بلاش تكررها والا :budo: *


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 فبراير 2006)

بالنسبة لميرنا محدش يقدر يكلمى انا ورايا ايزاك ومينا 
بالنسبة ليزاك شكرا على العضوية والانضمام
بالنسبة لمينا انت وحماتك حرين
Tanks for all


----------



## +Dream+ (9 فبراير 2006)

> يا شباب حد يجيب استماره عضويه للحزب لكيرو
> 
> عشان اثبت ولائه للحزب :999:




*بس خلاص انسى كليوباترا يا ايزاك طبعت الموضوع ووصل لحماتك:t11:  *


*



عسل بامانه يا كيرو 

اكيد معانا كيرو في الحزب 

الصراحة انا فطست من الضحك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*و انت كمان يا مينا شرحه انسى نفرتيتى :t11: *


----------



## +Dream+ (9 فبراير 2006)

ليه كدة يا كيرو ما انت كنت كويس :smil8: 


متقلقيش يا ميرنا انا معاكى و كل البنات و الستات كمان 
هنفجر الحزب بتاعهم بالى فيه ههههه :t11:


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 فبراير 2006)

اوك اعملوا اللى انتم عيزينهم بس هنا ايزاك ومينا وبقيت الحزب ينقذونى منكم 
اهاهاهاها........


----------



## Coptic Man (9 فبراير 2006)

*عسل يا كيرو واجمل حاجة الثقة دي هههههههههههههه*


----------



## ezzzak (10 فبراير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *عسل يا كيرو واجمل حاجة الثقة دي هههههههههههههه*




شكلك هتبيعه يا مينا 
:t6: :t6: :t6: ​


----------



## ezzzak (10 فبراير 2006)

Dream قال:
			
		

> *بس خلاص انسى كليوباترا يا ايزاك طبعت الموضوع ووصل لحماتك:t11:  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




اهدي كدا 

واستهدي بالله 

وانا بعتلك امبارح دعوه الفرح في ال دي اتش ال 

لسه موصلتكيش :t6:


----------



## +Dream+ (10 فبراير 2006)

*:gy0000:   لأ موصلتش لانها متبعتتش :gy0000:*​


----------



## ezzzak (10 فبراير 2006)

Dream قال:
			
		

> *:gy0000:   لأ موصلتش لانها متبعتتش :gy0000:*​




:nunu0000: يبقي عيب ال دي اتش ال


----------



## pola (11 فبراير 2006)

انت كدة تزعل البنات منا
بس انا مختلف معاك فى بعض النقط


----------



## ezzzak (11 فبراير 2006)

pola قال:
			
		

> انت كدة تزعل البنات منا
> بس انا مختلف معاك فى بعض النقط




ليه كدا يا عسل دا انا كنت بعزك 

ولا انتا داخل تصطاد في الميه العكره عشان تخطب البنت انت كمان :smil13:


----------



## zaki (11 فبراير 2006)

Dream قال:
			
		

> :
> متقلقيش يا ميرنا انا معاكى و كل البنات و الستات كمان
> هنفجر الحزب بتاعهم بالى فيه ههههه :t11:



*خدعوك  فقــــــــالوا
حزب  مين  دا  اللى  يتفجر  بالى  فية
انا  بقول  ان  كل  واحد  يتكلم  على  ادة  احسن
وبلاش  البنات يدخلوا  فى  السياسة
خليكوا  فى  بيوتكم  وخلوا  بالكم  من  الاكل  اللى  على  النار
:8_5_17:​*


----------



## catia (11 فبراير 2006)

*وانا معاكي يا دريم انتي وميرنا ..... ونقول عليهم انهم من الدنمارك :scenic: :scenic: :scenic: هاتلاقي كل مصر عندهم يقوموا بالواجب وزياده قنبلتين :bomb: :bomb:*


----------



## +Dream+ (11 فبراير 2006)

*ايوة ايوة قوليلهم يا كاتيا*


----------



## catia (11 فبراير 2006)

Dream قال:
			
		

> *ايوة ايوة قوليلهم يا كاتيا*


*انتي تامري ياDream:36_13_1: *


----------



## ezzzak (12 فبراير 2006)

حتي انت يا بروتس :36_1_3: 

ليه كدا يا كاتيا   حرام عليكي دا احنا زمايل :vava: ​


----------



## +Dream+ (12 فبراير 2006)

*عشان تعرف يا ايزاك الى يعملوا حزب رجالى بيحصلهم ايه*

*بيلاقوا حزب نسائى هههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2006)

ربنا يستر, هو الرجالة الي هون ما يتعلمون درس...


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (15 فبراير 2006)

و نتعلم لية دا احنا اللى مفروض نعلم


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

:ab5:


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (12 فبراير 2007)

*لية بتحتج يا كامر*


----------



## twety (12 فبراير 2007)

*كركركركركركركر*
*ظريق قوى حضرتك*
*بقى بزمتك انت نفسك بتقعد عشر دقايق بس *
*للشاور وتغير هدومك*
*وبزمتك مش بتاخد معاك مشط ولولا العيبه هتاخد المرايه *
*اذا مكنتش بتستخدم شاشه الموبايل كبديل للمرايه*
*وبذمتكوا ياولاد مش بتستخدموا الجيل لشعركوا وتقفوا ساعه قدام المرايه تظبطوا فى الشعرتين اللى حيلتكوا*
*بلا هم اقعدوا ساكتين*
*قال ملكيوش فى الورد عيب*


----------



## lovebjw (13 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جامد موت يا كيرو يا جامد 
عشرة على عشرة يا كيرو بجد
موضوع تستاهل عليه بوسة عشان اى بنت تفتح بوقها نقولها روحى على موضوع كيرو 
وغير كدة من غير اثبات علمية الحقيقة واضحة زى الشمس ان الولد احسن من البنات


----------



## tina_tina (13 فبراير 2007)

بجد حلوين اوى
ميرسى ليك كتير


----------



## K A T Y (13 فبراير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههه*

*بقي كدا يا كيرو*

*دا انا هاخلص عليك بس اشوفك في وشي انهاردة*
​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (14 فبراير 2007)

*ههههههههههههه
دى اثبتات علمية محدش هيقدر يتكلم
ماشى يا تويتى انتى وكاتى*


----------

